# hour meter flashing icon question 2007 simplicity broadmoor



## Simplicity guy (5 mo ago)

I have a 2007 Broadmoor 44" and the hour meter has what looks like an hourglass flashing on the left side of the hour meter. Mower has about 550 hours on it, and I cannot find any information in the operating manual about the hour meter flashing icons. Does anyone know what the "hourglass" shaped flashing icon means?

Thank you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!
It's probably an indication that a service is imminent.


----------



## Simplicity guy (5 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> It's probably an indication that a service is imminent.


Actually, after looking at some old pics the hour glass logo was always there flashing, I think it is just indicating it is a time or hour meter. I just didn't remember it and thought it was something new. My bad!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Probably a service reminder. You should get an Operator's Manual. It will tell the meaning of the icon and show you how to turn it off.






Manuals | Simplicity


Looking for Simplicity parts or manuals? Find an owners manual or parts list for your Simplicity product.




www.simplicitymfg.com


----------



## Simplicity guy (5 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Probably a service reminder. You should get an Operator's Manual. It will tell the meaning of the icon and show you how to turn it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have all the manuals, in my original post I mentioned I could not find anything in the operating manual about it. The operating manual says under the heading "hour meter" that it will flash Oil change after 2 hours and then every 25 hours and also inidcate lubrication. Manual says nothing about the hourglass icon, but as stated, after reviewing my old pics from when I got the mower two years ago I realized the hourglass icon is always there, my mistake. It is not a service indicator.

Thanks for replies.


----------

